# Diary of Causa



## Causalien

So I figured I should start tracking something because anything you track will end up increasing. But I don't want a typical money diary that just tracks net worth. By doing this, it gets rid of my feeling of guilt from showing off and will prevent me from falling into the trap of keeping up with the Joneses.

My philosophy about money is that there are two sides to wealth building: income and savings. I subscribe to the camp where 80% of your efforts should be put towards increasing your income and not savings. It is something that I really suck at as I am a pretty bad negotiator when it comes to income. I often just leave it as: "If I do a good job, they'll pay me accordingly."

It is also a nice time of my life, where I have to restart from zero after closing up shop in USA. So let's get to the nitty gritty:

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Internet: $0
Rental: $0
Government subsidy: $120 (I have no idea how I am getting this)
*October Income: $120*


----------



## Karen

With a one-month income of $120, I doubt that you could possibly be seen as either "showing off" or someone "falling into the trap of keeping up with the Joneses."! I assume this is a temporary state of affairs and that you have plans to reestablish yourself here in Canada?


----------



## Jon_Snow

Well, at least someone is trying to put a new spin on these "Money Diaries"...


----------



## Causalien

Jon_Snow said:


> Well, at least someone is trying to put a new spin on these "Money Diaries"...


It'll be fun to try and get back to the income level I was at before. I figured, once is just lucky, but managing to climb the ladder a second time proves I am just that good.


----------



## OptsyEagle

Causalien said:


> My philosophy about money is that there are two sides to wealth building: income and savings. I subscribe to the camp where 80% of your efforts should be put towards increasing your income and not savings. [/B]


The vast majority of people would do much better if they reverse this philosophy. Sure, life is more fun spending everything you make and just earning more, but it is less effective for building net worth for the vast majority of people. The problem with focusing on increasing income, is that there is a ton of competition working for that same income increase you are trying to obtain, and you have a greedy partner with you, in that game as well. That partner being the federal and provincial governments, CPP, EI, healthcare levies, you name it. 

You earn a dollar you get to keep maybe 60 cents to invest, after you chip in your fair share to taxation and other withholdings. You figure out a way to save a dollar, you have a dollar to invest. Saving sure sounds like it has an inherent advantage to me.


----------



## Causalien

Oh well. I am special  Already done the beaten path.


----------



## Feruk

So what are you tracking? Your monthly income? What's the diaries' purpose?


----------



## Jon_Snow

Feruk said:


> So what are you tracking? Your monthly income? What's the diaries' purpose?


Have you checked out his website? Causalien is a bit of a different cat.... not meant to be a slight. He just is.


----------



## steve41

I'm going with 'different'.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $60
Rental: $0
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $900
*November Income: $960
*
Sold a lot of useless stuff. Permanent belonging is down to: Surface Pro, 24" LED, backup laptop, 3x personal cloud server, Raspberry Pi, iPhone 5s and Zuca flyer travel carry on. Continuing with slowly selling the rest of the clutter. Income is immediately spent on renovation. Sent out a few resume for part time job to stay sane, but mainly focusing on the renovation now. 

The more I think about this way of being, the more it makes sense. Money becomes an energy flow that comes out from one project and goes into another. It nullifies the compulsion to hoard money and stuff. Stuff started to be seen more as an annoyance than a way to compare egos. I've also noticed that I am putting my attention into setting up my life with technologies that enables mobility. Opportunities that allows me to be/work anywhere I want. The more I focus on setting it up like this, the farther I sink into it. It used to be that settling down and growing roots in one place helps you streamline life as you don't have to rediscover stuff all the time. What I am noticing, with iPhone and my Surface pro, is that I have the full computing capability of a PC everywhere I go. In any country, I can just continue where I pick up in the previous country. Friendships don't die because you are away, and you still have the full firepower of your human network wherever you go. I don't get lost in streets with foreign names anymore and wow, instant language translation is awesome.


----------



## cedebe

Causalien said:


> <snip>
> 
> The more I think about this way of being, the more it makes sense. Money becomes an energy flow that comes out from one project and goes into another. It nullifies the compulsion to hoard money and stuff. Stuff started to be seen more as an annoyance than a way to compare egos. I've also noticed that I am putting my attention into setting up my life with technologies that enables mobility. Opportunities that allows me to be/work anywhere I want. The more I focus on setting it up like this, the farther I sink into it. It used to be that settling down and growing roots in one place helps you streamline life as you don't have to rediscover stuff all the time. What I am noticing, with iPhone and my Surface pro, is that I have the full computing capability of a PC everywhere I go. In any country, I can just continue where I pick up in the previous country. Friendships don't die because you are away, and you still have the full firepower of your human network wherever you go. I don't get lost in streets with foreign names anymore and wow, instant language translation is awesome.


I agree with most of your thinking, Causa. I'm curious, though, as to your thoughts on retirement savings. I ask this in relation to your thoughts on hoarding money. I, too, believe (or would like to believe) that money has an energetic flow to it, but as I get older (40+), I wish I had 'hoarded' more when I was younger so I'd be able to worry less about retirement funds now.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Surprised that you don't have some dividends rolling in Causa... figured you would be all over that.


----------



## Causalien

Cedebe: I don't think about retirement nowadays and I probably will not think about it until I am 50+. But here is my simple thought on it when i was younger.
I will need to be self sufficient enought to not rely on government. Precedences of pension system being raided when gov lacks money is everywhere. 
I will need $50,000 income per year in today's dollar term to continue the path of innovation and projects.
If I don't have $50k passive income, I will keep working for interesting companies.
This suits my temperament. My thought on death is this:I want to step into that coffin with most of my body worn out. I do not want to be going in in a perfect condition with only a heart failure. It'll mean some capacity underutilization.
A conversation I had with my dad is very telling: Spend your money. There's no need to leave things for me. I can take care of myself. Any money left will just be seen as not my own achievement and creates headache for managing and storing them for me. Spend it all on things you like to do and if you run out, we'll (family) take care of you. Keep in mind that my culture has a history of taking care of the old.

To Jon Snow: No, i have very little dividend income as I am horrible at it. The last one i had was HBANP I bought at $800. But I bought it because I know preferred will correct back to the historic rate of 5%. 
Because of my own temperament, I lose money whenever I invest with the purpose of dividend income in mind. Any dividend is a side effect of my current strategy where the stock just happens to have a dividend.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Agree that parents should spend their money on themselves rather then leaving it behind, especially when the kids are doing fine. It's hard to convince them though. It seems to be in parent's 'dna' to worry about the kids right till the end.
It's a nice problem to have when you get to that point in life though. 

It doesn't sound like OP will have that problem if they're not saving anything or planning for retirement. Good to hear you aren't going to rely on those of us who have saved to fund your retirement as well (e.g. via government OAS). 
You may want to consider some alternatives to planning on working through your retirement though - just in case you find that you don't like it, or find that you are too expensive or otherwise less marketable to employers, customers and clients than the younger folks that are around and competing with you when the time comes?


----------



## Causalien

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Agree that parents should spend their money on themselves rather then leaving it behind, especially when the kids are doing fine. It's hard to convince them though. It seems to be in parent's 'dna' to worry about the kids right till the end.
> It's a nice problem to have when you get to that point in life though.
> 
> It doesn't sound like OP will have that problem if they're not saving anything or planning for retirement. Good to hear you aren't going to rely on those of us who have saved to fund your retirement as well (e.g. via government OAS).
> You may want to consider some alternatives to planning on working through your retirement though - just in case you find that you don't like it, or find that you are too expensive or otherwise less marketable to employers, customers and clients than the younger folks that are around and competing with you when the time comes?


I don't know if it's a nice problem to have. If it is, it was earned through a lifetime of hard work. My mom still washes dishes by hand in cold water and we finally convinced her to use the dish washer this year. That's how frugal they are and I think it is a mistake. You are exchanging time for money and time is more valuable, unless if you are really down at the bottom and have no food, at which point, money is more valuable. 

For my own retirement, I will cross the bridge when I get there. But I am confident due to the fact that I have 2 companies under my belt now. The fear before this is the same as you, the experience gave me absolute confidence that I will be able to find some thing or some way. Which is why, I always suggest people to start their own company at least once. The transition from the fear of absolute chaos and unknown to the confidence of knowing you can do it is amazing.

Of course, I have no right commenting about retirement because it is something that is far away for me. I only did it because Cedebe asked. I know there will be psychological changes and goal changes. Fear of death, change of life's goal, attention to family etc. are all things I believe will take over as I grow older. At my age, it's time to fly and have no regrets.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Well then don't tell you're Mom that we took our dishwasher out last year rather than replace it. We didn't hardly ever use it anyway because washing and drying the dishes together is our time to relax, catch up on the day, update on plans, etc.

For many it's not necessary to start their own company to be satisfied and successful in their life/career/job. Kudos to you if that's your thing though and you're good at it.

Retirement may not be the best term to have used earlier. 'Financial independence' may be a better term. Freedom to do what you want, when you want. That may be work, it may be part-time work, hobbies, retirement, traveling, volunteering, looking after kids or grandkids or elderly parents, starting a company, etc. 
It doesn't matter whether you're an employee or a business owner/entrepreneur, until you have managed to build sufficient assets and cash flow from them - you aren't financially independent. In that sense, starting a company because you need the cash at age 60 is no different than remaining an employee for the same reason.
We might become 'FI' by getting lucky (winning a lottery, an inheritance), building a successful business, or just plain old working and spending less than we earn, saving and investing it to grow - the latter seems to have worked for us so far.


----------



## Causalien

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Well then don't tell you're Mom that we took our dishwasher out last year rather than replace it. We didn't hardly ever use it anyway because washing and drying the dishes together is our time to relax, catch up on the day, update on plans, etc.
> 
> For many it's not necessary to start their own company to be satisfied and successful in their life/career/job. Kudos to you if that's your thing though and you're good at it.
> 
> Retirement may not be the best term to have used earlier. 'Financial independence' may be a better term. Freedom to do what you want, when you want. That may be work, it may be part-time work, hobbies, retirement, traveling, volunteering, looking after kids or grandkids or elderly parents, starting a company, etc.
> It doesn't matter whether you're an employee or a business owner/entrepreneur, until you have managed to build sufficient assets and cash flow from them - you aren't financially independent. In that sense, starting a company because you need the cash at age 60 is no different than remaining an employee for the same reason.
> We might become 'FI' by getting lucky (winning a lottery, an inheritance), building a successful business, or just plain old working and spending less than we earn, saving and investing it to grow - the latter seems to have worked for us so far.


Yeah, the asset part is the interesting part. To be independent you need assets. For me, these comes i. different firms and is not limited to just money. Power, human network, fame, money, know how in several trade, physical assets. These all go into financial independence. You can have no money, but still survive on just having a lot of any of the given assets. But to be truly FI,, I think having zeveral category of assets is important. But I'd limit to three due to the different thpe of overhead you need to manage each asset.


----------



## Causalien

*December 2013 update*

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $313
Rental: $0
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
December Income: $313

Renovation is almost done. Work delayed by rain. Spent the month completely focused on renovation so I did not try to make money from any other source. Just want to get this done and over with so I can move on to other things I enjoy doing and get back to selling the rest of the furniture.

Signed the renter who will move in on February. Should get a steady stream of rental income then.


----------



## Causalien

January 2014 update

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $120
Rental: 0
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
December Income: $120

Finally finished the renovation and rented out the place. For accounting purposes the Deposit does not count as income and the rent check is for next month. Bought a ticket to Asia and officially began my backpacking trip around the world. I will be spending the next month or so here to take care of taxes of 3 different countries and finalizes financial issues/report of my USA corp.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $0
Rental: $750
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
December Income: $750

Rental income established. This should make the house self sustainable. Unfortunately, all profit will go into paying taxes.


----------



## andrewf

You really have no investment income?


----------



## Jon_Snow

Causa, do you live with your parents? Just wondering, because looking at your updates, and your low level of income, I am wondering just how you get by month by month... you don't mention your "net worth" because you don't want to "show off", as stated in your first post in this thread.

So, just spit balling, I'm guessing you have a lot of financial assets to draw from? But since you really don't offer up much info in your "diary", we are kind of left to guess.

I've looked at your blog, but you share even less info there... saw a picture of your abs though. :biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS

Caus....

I'm interested in how you received so much money from "Internet Income" and also confused as to why you HAD this income but now you do not?

It seems that you were able to make $60 in internet income for november, it continued to increase up to $313, and then it just stopped?


----------



## Jon_Snow

I am a going to start referring to Causa as "The Man of Mystery". :tongue-new:


----------



## Causalien

I took income in its literal definition. So investment is capital gains and hence not considered income. I have also never withdrawn any money from my brokerage account since inception so the money never intermingled and I never lived off my investment. Which, by logical deduction Watson, means I am currently surviving on savings I made during my short stint in the USA as CEO and my previous jobs before that. So you can treat Causa Investor differently than Causa Income. It is Causa income that I am documenting and improving.

Internet income was residual income from a game I made. It has been closed now that rental income is coming in. A long time ago, I analyzed the multiple income stream idea and realized that time and stress overhead of task switching was never counted in those books. So I concluded that a person like me, only have the mental capacity of keeping up with 4 high quality income sources instead of spreading into many small low quality income sources. 1 of them is always an experimental new project that I am taking on. 

Technically my address is a mailbox in Canada at the moment as I am traveling in SEA for the spring (to avoid the polar vortex) and then Europe during the summer and technically I am currently living with my parents since beginning of Feb as I am here for some holiday as well as dealing with taxes + lawsuit and final close out of the USA corp. As some of you remembered, I had some financial intermingling with my Dad for this house of his.

KaeJS: My internet income is peanuts compared to other people I know making money off web 2.0. Aim for at least $2000 per month in income for any internet based project otherwise it is not worth doing. It might seem unbelievable in your current situation, believe me, I thought $20 per month was great when I first started out. Aim higher and you will be able to eliminate the "non-projects" that are just time sinks.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Much appreciated Causa... there is very little sense starting a "money diary" if you aren't going to share your story in some detail. 

Your life appears to be an interesting one.

The financial voyeur in me would still love to know your current net worth. Don't worry about "showing off", a lot of that already goes on around here.


----------



## Causalien

Jon_Snow said:


> Much appreciated Causa... there is very little sense starting a "money diary" if you aren't going to share your story in some detail.
> 
> Your life appears to be an interesting one.
> 
> The financial voyeur in me would still love to know your current net worth. Don't worry about "showing off", a lot of that already goes on around here.


You will have to forgive me for not sharing that. Just like I won't discuss anything related to a lawsuit. I am not anonymous and don't believe in behaving differently on the web and in real life.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Fair enough. Possible loss of anonymity is the main reason I haven't started my own blog. Many things I would like to share with people though... its a tough call for me.


----------



## RBull

OptsyEagle said:


> The vast majority of people would do much better if they reverse this philosophy. Sure, life is more fun spending everything you make and just earning more, but it is less effective for building net worth for the vast majority of people. The problem with focusing on increasing income, is that there is a ton of competition working for that same income increase you are trying to obtain, and you have a greedy partner with you, in that game as well. That partner being the federal and provincial governments, CPP, EI, healthcare levies, you name it.
> 
> You earn a dollar you get to keep maybe 60 cents to invest, after you chip in your fair share to taxation and other withholdings. You figure out a way to save a dollar, you have a dollar to invest. Saving sure sounds like it has an inherent advantage to me.


I'm 100% with you on this.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $0
Rental: $750
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
March Income: $750

Nothing changed. Taxes, lawsuit and workout. Funny how long it takes to close up shop so I can move on. When I was starting the corp, everything is rush rush rush and everyone is trying to make me look like I am talking longer than it should. Now that I am trying to finish everything, everyone is dragging their feet and trying to make it look like not that much time actually passed. I personally believe it should be run the other way around. Buy slow and sell fast. Isn't it the same for stocks?

I've changed my mind about my south east asia tour. I've decided to extend it and spend a year to backpack around the world instead. It's something I like to do. Let's see if opportunities for money will come to me from this. There's some fear in me about the trip which weren't there in January. I've stayed home for far too long and getting too comfortable. If I don't meet this fear head on, it'll become my limit. Cheers to everyone coming out of this year with an increase in networth.


----------



## Nemo2

Causalien said:


> I've decided to extend it and spend a year to backpack around the world instead.


When you do it, be sure to post pics....I know we'd (my lady & I) love to see them, and I'm sure others would too. :encouragement:


----------



## Causalien

Nemo2 said:


> When you do it, be sure to post pics....I know we'd (my lady & I) love to see them, and I'm sure others would too. :encouragement:


Pics will be on my website listed in signature. I don't think it is appropriate to do that here.


----------



## Nemo2

Causalien said:


> Pics will be on my website listed in signature. I don't think it is appropriate to do that here.


There is a forum for non-financial stuff......"All work and no play" y'know........but I'll check your website periodically....good luck!


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $750
Rental: $0
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
April Income: $750

About to enter some shady places with really bad connection, so I thought I'd do this while i still can.

According to some people who are travelling in asia and who've never seen a first world country. Singapore is a perfect city. However. I've already written it off my list of potentials because I am spoilt by Vancouver. So far, from people whom I've encountered, I know that I need to go to Germany, to make sure whether or not it is better than Vancouver. Singapore is funny because it attracts a lot of financial types who are trying to find jobs there and these people are facing discrimination because of their skin color. According to them, it is very unusual when they send a bunch of emails and never get a reply. Kind of like my experience in the western world. I had no idea that it's not normL to never get any replies from email application and always thought that getting 10 interview requests per week in asia is just a quirk due to extremely low (~2%) unemployment rate.

In any case, I will need to return to Canada to get the second rental up and running in June. According to estimates from other backpackers, it will take 4x as much money to travel through Europe.

There are definitely ways to make money while you travel, but these are not really optimal use of time. Waiters, bartenders, manning a street stand with an asian girlfriend to attract tourists. The longer you work in asia, the more purchasing power you lose from time worked.


----------



## peterk

How do you fund your travelling lifestyle and these rentals you have? Do you still have significant savings from your old career holding you over until your new money making endeavours can be figured out?

I'm planning 1-month trip this fall to Germany/Poland/Czech so I'll let you know how it goes if I get there before you!

Agreed on working while travelling is not very productive if you can only manage local wages.


----------



## Causalien

peterk said:


> How do you fund your travelling lifestyle and these rentals you have? Do you still have significant savings from your old career holding you over until your new money making endeavours can be figured out?
> 
> I'm planning 1-month trip this fall to Germany/Poland/Czech so I'll let you know how it goes if I get there before you!
> 
> Agreed on working while travelling is not very productive if you can only manage local wages.


Well, living in asia is very cheap. I spent about $2200 in April. Not enough to burn through my CEO's savings. That's including $800 for jetting around Philippines instead of boating it and a $440 charge for founder's card. Definitely regretting jetting around so much. Cost wise, it went down from $100 per day to $20 per day as I gained more experience and become more shameless. This is including travelling to adifferent city every 3 days. Some of the vacationers on a tour burn through about 6k for their annual 2 week stay. I definitely have enough for a year. But I am expecting europe to have some surprises from my past experience. Getting gouged by taxi cost about $100 in europe. In asia is about $30.

The problem with asia I find, is that it cost less to stay put in one place. With Europe it is the other way around as lodging is more expensive than public transport.


----------



## Nemo2

Taxis? (To quote Monty Python's four Yorkshiremen: "Luxury". :biggrin: )


----------



## Causalien

Nemo2 said:


> Taxis? (To quote Monty Python's four Yorkshiremen: "Luxury". :biggrin: )


Heh, yeah. In some places it's the choice between definitelly getting robbed on the overcrowded metro, potentially getting robbed on a taxi or gouged by an official licensed taxi. Or taxi means any mode of transport for less than 4 people. Like a tuk tuk. 

I don't have to contemplate about being raped since I am male, so transport cost is cheaper for me.


----------



## Causalien

Something changed. Money is no longer important. I am myself again.

Don't know why I am writing it down. This change feels important.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $0
Rental: $750
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
May Income: $750

Part if the reason why I backpack, is to learn the skills. Purposely restricting money flow sets me into the class just above beggars in the western world. Yet still several class above anybody in the 3rd world country. In this setting, you really see what people value when status and money cannot accurately be gauged. The world is unfair, but it is the way it is.

Still, I've improved my bargaining skills, conversation skills and empathy. I also developed a sixth sense of finding the cheapest lodging and the ability to properly judge the price of stuff. It is also easier for me to know what people is thinking and not saying in their internal dialogue. I've basically switched from a tech CEO mindset to a sales CEO mindset.

It is now June. Too much has piled up at home that I need to make a return trip to take care of my life. The second unit already has a taker. At this point, good service and being a great landlord has paid off. Word of mouth is bringing me good tenants before I even start looking.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $0
Rental: $750
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
June Income: $750

Temporarily halting travel. Moving back to Vancouver temporarily, will be in east coast shortly. I am here to get the water heater fixed and move in the new tenant.

If this is a journal about increasing my income, I am doing horribly. Got a few ideas brewing now. Will be pitching people in the next two months. Then, if nothing catches on, go to Europe.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $0
Rental: $750
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
July Income: $750

Rentals are all rented out starting August. I am leaving for Europe tomorrow. 

Currently working on a new app that I will try to sell once it is finished.

Surprise discovery of 100 subscribers to a project of mine. It was discovered after I changed my newsletter service. Will try to monetize and see how much money it brings in.


----------



## Causalien

Flying to London now then to Norway. Goodbye Canada.


----------



## peterk

Isn't Norway like THE most expensive country in the world? How do you afford anything??

You sir are an enigma.


----------



## Nemo2

peterk said:


> Isn't Norway like THE most expensive country in the world?


Only if you want to eat, and sleep indoors. :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie

the neem is onto something as usual. Phantom voyages are lowest cost of all.


----------



## Causalien

peterk said:


> Isn't Norway like THE most expensive country in the world? How do you afford anything??
> 
> You sir are an enigma.


Weren't you planning on backacking here as well? I remember the Baltic states right? Come meet me and I will teach you the way of Backpackers Young Padawan.


----------



## Causalien

humble_pie said:


> the neem is onto something as usual. Phantom voyages are lowest cost of all.


Welp, someone on this forum knows I am here in real life. You can also follow my blog to see where I am. Thogh I've really slacked off on updating since Thailand. 10GB of pictures is depressing.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Causalien said:


> Weren't you planning on backacking here as well? I remember the Baltic states right? Come meet me and I will teach you the way of Backpackers Young Padawan.


Would you mind posting some pictures on the _Getting Away, and sharing travel tips_ thread?
I have always been fascinated by the Nordic countries, never had a chance to visit, yet I dare to dream on...


----------



## Causalien

Maybe after Oktoberfest i'll have some time. Uploading pictures is a real chore for me right now. Everyone i know is asking. So...


----------



## peterk

Haha I don't believe I ever suggested visiting Norway or the Baltics, but I will eventually no doubt. I _am_ considering a trip to central Europe this fall actually... including oktoberfest in Munich. But my tentative plans are to stretch the dollars by spending most of the trip travelling Poland, Czech, Austria, Slovenia. Saving France, England and Scandinavia for my (presumably) rich elderly years...

Let me know when you're in Germany and you can camp out in my overpriced hotel room!


----------



## Causalien

peterk said:


> Haha I don't believe I ever suggested visiting Norway or the Baltics, but I will eventually no doubt. I _am_ considering a trip to central Europe this fall actually... including oktoberfest in Munich. But my tentative plans are to stretch the dollars by spending most of the trip travelling Poland, Czech, Austria, Slovenia. Saving France, England and Scandinavia for my (presumably) rich elderly years...
> 
> Let me know when you're in Germany and you can camp out in my overpriced hotel room!


Yeah, Oktoberfest is where all the travelers gathers. Speaking if which I should probably book a room now.


----------



## Causalien

Test upload








This kinda sucks. The forum automatically reduces image details. No point uploading it here.


----------



## Nemo2

Causalien said:


> View attachment 1577
> 
> 
> Test upload
> 
> View attachment 1585
> 
> This kinda sucks. The forum automatically reduces image details. No point uploading it here.


But when you click on the pics you see the enlarged versions......:encouragement:


----------



## Causalien

Yeah, but they are compressed with lots of details lost. You are supposed to be able to see window details and cars in the panorama


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Look good from this end. I wouldn't be able to see window & car details even if I was standing there with you


----------



## Causalien

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Look good from this end. I wouldn't be able to see window & car details even if I was standing there with you


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $2.23
Rental: $1850
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
August Income: $1852.23

Rentals fully occupied. I hope this lasts at least 6 months so I don't have to spend $1000 just to fly back and take care of things.

Monetized the weird project by just inserting an ad. Have no time to do marketing, so I'll just let it go through the survival of the fittest.

I've been on the net for two decades now so the amount of **** I've seen is amazing. It is the first time people cared enough to accuse me of being imaginary, but this is probably a reflection of the real state of the internet, where 80% of the contents are made up. So, let's put that thought to rest. Here's Stockholm.

http://imgur.com/a/mX2GA#0

Even though the income jumped up by a lot, it is just a return to normality. The only progress is $2.23 increase in income and I am now debating whether or not to go to Africa for the winter months or stay in UK for 3 months to finish a project when I was really sure I should sit down to finish the project before.


----------



## Nemo2

I see that Sweden isn't immune to the blight of graffiti which plagues Europe.........no wonder Berkshire Hathaway took over Benjamin Moore.


----------



## Causalien

for those interested here's data on One Month of travelling in South east asia


----------



## HaroldCrump

Is that you jogging in that picture, Caus?


----------



## Causalien

Here's about a month of spending in Europe:


----------



## ThusithaDeepal

*aa*

sdsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $2.17
Rental: $1850
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
Sept Income: $1852.17

It's amazing that the new side project carried on earning $2 per month. I've decided that it will live and I will double it to see if the income doubles as well.

Oktoberfest was amazing. But also amazingly hard on my wallet. The frugal part of me is crying. But for events of this caliber, it is normal. Like the Inca trails, Song Dong Cave, Burning man etc.


----------



## Causalien

Oktoberfest for ya


----------



## rford

this is by far the most interesting money diary on the first few pages of this forum sub-section. it is of special interest to me as well since i just came back from 3 months backpacking in SA. 

can relate to your observations about money and travel. like sometimes its cheaper to stay in a spot than move to the next. it's how i ended up spending 1 month of the time in patagonia and 1 month of that time in peru.


----------



## YYC

Can't believe I never found this thread before. Super fascinating stuff. I'm of a similar mindset to do a lot of travelling and we are working hard to set ourselves up to have the flexibility to do so. Little different situation since I have 4 kids and was heavily buried in debt until recently (still not completely out from under it). Gonna go check out your blog, really interesting stuff my friend. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## peterk

rford said:


> it's how i ended up spending *1 month of the time in patagonia *and 1 month of that time in peru.


How was Patagonia? I've been thinking about doing a trip to Buenos Aires and then the south of Argentina this November...


----------



## rford

loved it. 

hiked torres del paine (chile), hielo azul in el bolson, up to refugio frey in bariloche (not really considered patagonia), around mount fitz roy in el chalten. saw the perito moreno glacier in el calafate. where do you want to go? I was there during the fall. the colour of the lenga trees were beautiful.










oh ya, if you do go into BA first, don't convert your money at the airport, but read up on the blue dollar. from US to ARG. 
http://dolarblue.net/ 

a lot more bang for your buck. the only downside is that you have to do your research about where to change money on the blue economy safely in BA. lots of literature on the net about it.


----------



## Causalien

YYC said:


> Can't believe I never found this thread before. Super fascinating stuff. I'm of a similar mindset to do a lot of travelling and we are working hard to set ourselves up to have the flexibility to do so. Little different situation since I have 4 kids and was heavily buried in debt until recently (still not completely out from under it). Gonna go check out your blog, really interesting stuff my friend. Keep on keeping on!


I met about three families travelling SEA. They are usually multi cultural couples. The kids always amazes me in their lack of cultural barriers when interacting with other kids and are mostly tri lingual or more. The difference in travelling this way is that it takes a lot longer per city. On average you need about 5 days per stop. One to settle down, two to sight see, one to wind down and research the next route and one to get ready to go.

One guy made an important decision to do this for several year. He says the kids are probanly getting a better education than in primary school anyway. I think this might be the biggest issue of travelling with kids if you are considering it. And sadly, I see very little temp jobs that can feed a family on the go. So you'll have to save up for everything.


----------



## YYC

Causalien said:


> sadly, I see very little temp jobs that can feed a family on the go. So you'll have to save up for everything.


Working on building an internet business that I can manage from anywhere for this reason. Also, many of my clients would potentially be ok with me working remotely in some capacity. Gotta get all the debt paid off first though.


----------



## Causalien

YYC said:


> Working on building an internet business that I can manage from anywhere for this reason. Also, many of my clients would potentially be ok with me working remotely in some capacity. Gotta get all the debt paid off first though.


That is definitely doable. You do not need to wait till the debt to be cleared, but everyone need a line they need to cross first to generate that ready signal. I can only tell you how others I've met manages this. It can be done if you stay in one place for a few months at a time. At minimum 1 month in the cheapest living cost city of a country and use the weekends for trips to the other city. Every country has one city with the perfect condition for this. A few that I've surveyed as great cities for this type or a startup are:Meknes, Berlin, Chian Mai, Ubud and Rotterdam.


----------



## Causalien

Cinque Terre.
Beware of mosquitos and for woman, Giggolos... Though they are good looking Italian giggolos, so who will serenade you with amazing sonata. I think it is actually a good deal.


----------



## rford

Nice. I saw Italy when I was younger, but it was a school trip and didn't allow me to get to the coast.

Would like to drive a scooter/motorbike all down that coast. Maybe get on as a crew for a sail boat too.


----------



## Causalien

I made an important decision while staring at this scenery in San Marino.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing.
Got an itinerary or are you winging it? We were blown away by the beauty of _Sentiero degli dei _(Path of the Gods) on the Almafi coast when we walked it in June (the weather was perfect too though). We based ourselves in Salerno with ferry rides along the coast.

Are we supposed to ask what your important decision was? Perhaps, "I need more mayo on my sandwiches in the future?


----------



## Causalien

Sadly. I have to leave the Schengen soon. So after seeing Venice, going to Transylvania. It's always sad saying good bye, but the future have so many friends waiting for me.

The decision is private. I just want to show the picture on how I make important decisions. There's certain weird feeling present, like when you stare down from on top of a very high bridge, or before you bungee jump. "In front of death, all your worries are zero" I believe was Mr. Job's commencement speech.


----------



## Nemo2

Great pics!


----------



## Causalien

My income in Oct did not change. So no point in posting.

What I finally realized from my 3 months in Western Europe is that becoming a great investor have clouded my mind. I went through several stages of cockiness and confidence that I read about. All the cliché like "greed is good". The worst is that people reinforces this notion that wealth = better human being. Or in USA, wealth = confirmation of hard work. 

I realized that I need to reflect on my life without the success of investments being any part of it. This requires staying put in one place without having to deal with the hassle of constantly moving. So I am heading to India's holy city Rishikesh, a city where the concept od time is warped, to join the ranks of monks.

I've reached a mental road block that is well documented by previous great investors as well. It is the fear of losing it all that prevente people from moving forward. Some, decide to give it all away at this stage because managing and protecting the wealth has become too much trouble. I do not suffer that problem since automation of complex procedures is my strength. The hurdle for me, is that of being able to trade recklessly as if I was just starting out. But do I really want to 10 x my net worth again through stock? 

I remember saying this to a confidant of mine. I'd rather get here by starting a great company.


----------



## Causalien

I feel like Walter Mitt.


----------



## el oro

Walter Mitty, eh? Did you jump out of a helicopter into the ocean off the coast of Greenland and fight off a shark too?


----------



## Nemo2

The 1947 original with Danny Kaye, or the recent re-make?


----------



## Causalien

Nemo2 said:


> The 1947 original with Danny Kaye, or the recent re-make?


The 2013 version which showed the transition from day dream to actually becoming it. Lots of wisdoms in the movie. Probably interviewed a few Vagabonds for the material.


----------



## Causalien

$1600 Gold by 2011 said:


> Walter Mitty, eh? Did you jump out of a helicopter into the ocean off the coast of Greenland and fight off a shark too?


Nothing safe like that. Jumping out of a heli is totally safe. Only the shark bit make it dangerous. Greenland shark do not actively hunt human so in my mind that scenario would be doable.

Jumping on top of Kjeragbolten though would be the equivalent danger to such a fantasy scenario.


----------



## Causalien

Now that I've seen most of the world, I came to the conclusion that Canada is one of the greatest country on earth. It is really a privilege to be Canadian.


----------



## rford

not doing the rishikesh thing then?

i'd have a feeling you'd hate it. from what i've seen it's full of yoga practicing westerners. walking around in their own little bubble thinking they have the world figured out because they can touch their toes.


----------



## Causalien

rford said:


> not doing the rishikesh thing then?
> 
> i'd have a feeling you'd hate it. from what i've seen it's full of yoga practicing westerners. walking around in their own little bubble thinking they have the world figured out because they can touch their toes.


Still doing it. I've travelled most of the easy and intermediate countries. So only hard countries left to do and India is easiiest of them. India, either love it or hate it. I'll find out myself. At least my journey is about figuring out myself, not about figuring out the world. But yeah, I will become one of the stereotypes. Then maybe, check into shaolin temple.


----------



## Nemo2

Causalien said:


> Then maybe, check into shaolin temple.


Try the Sikh temples.....they used to give out, (mainly rice), 'dinners'......met a Brit girl in 1963 in Zahedan, Iran..we were heading east, she was going west......she'd traveled all through India alone, (with a backpack that, from the weight of it, felt like it was packed with bricks), and always stopped at Sikh temples.....never had a problem anywhere....but, that was then, this is....


----------



## Causalien

No increase in income. 

I am heading into Brad Romania tomorrow to join a meditation center. The rule is, no electronics. So I will be disconnected for a month. Something I've needed... and stopping so my body can repair itself.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I am also in self repair mode... approaching it much differently though.


----------



## Causalien

Jon_Snow said:


> I am also in self repair mode... approaching it much differently though.


A side effect of constant travel is that injuries seems to accumulate without being repaired. I don't know what ails you. But wish you a smooth sailing.


----------



## Causalien

Income remained the same.

One of my tenants gave the notice to leave. At this point, it cost too much to go back and deal with this. Owning property is definitely not a good idea while travelling.

I spent a month in a Vipassana meditation center in Romania. During this time, I had a lot of time to replay my whole life and observe with my current state of mind. I made a lot of decisions on things I didn't decide on before.

After Coming back to the society I really don't feel like I want to deal with all these problems and just stay in one of these place that is off the grid. My sense of observation is heightened and I see a lot more sufferings now than before. Some of my colleagues observed a complete change of perspective, it did not happen to me. So I was already on the right path, just not aware enough.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Interesting stuff Causalien. 

"My sense of observation is heightened and I see a lot more sufferings now than before."

Can you expand for the rest of us?


----------



## Causalien

My Own Advisor said:


> Interesting stuff Causalien.
> 
> "My sense of observation is heightened and I see a lot more sufferings now than before."
> 
> Can you expand for the rest of us?


The place I was at. We depended completely on ourselves. I chopped wood for fire and herded goats for milk while doing some cooking duty. It was life in a primitive state.








We were all there because we all wanted to understand ourselves. The 12 days of meditation in absolute silence made all of us go face to face with no one but ourselves. There was no need to lie and too much time to spend with ourselves that all distracting thoughts eventually fade away: so there was only truth left.

In this way, we were able to see why we lie to ourselves or bring the truth to light on things that were not clear. Lots of people cried during meditation. 

The heightened observation is from the focus on our emotions and feelings through the meditation technique and training on sharpening the focus. The increased sensitivity to suffering is from recognizing our own and hence being able to see it in others. Also from living in such a close knit community while living without civilization I realized that everything else is unnecessary. It was a place where who you were in society does not matter and being your true self is accepted by all.


----------



## Causalien

Income remained the same.

Had some great revelation about finances that I wanted to talk about, but decided on this instead.

I am increasingly of the opinion that Canada is one of the best country on earth to live. Yes, thank me for finding this out the hard way by traveling through 40 countries for those of you reading. 

It is what everyone tells me. Not only this, but girls throw themselves on me wanting to marry me to come to Canada (at least they are upfront about it). Guys want it too, but most don't know how to swallow their pride to ask for a reference letter. A few asked directly, but I have already changed from a "free love for everyone" type of guy. Out of curiosity, I inquired around and found that The black market for marriage immigration is $30k per marriage + "benefits" this for Austria, which is not as far up the list as Canada.

Being an immigrant myself, I am willing to help others out, but it seems that most of them do not want to put in the effort to go through the normal immigration routine. Instead, all they ask for is a reference letter so they can come in with a tourist visa and stay illegally. It seems that a reference letter only works if the Canadian send it from canada and is currently working. Bonus point for having a house, being an Engineer, Doctor or Lawyer. 

On this I am torn. Like I said before, the path of the immigrant is hard and I am sympathetic to it, but at the same time I have seen some of the problems in Europe first hand when mass immigration causes a lot of problems. These people are not your bun on he street people either, but business owners with stable jobs and lots of income generating assets.

I'd like to hear some of your opinions.


----------



## Causalien

Income remained the same. Managed to transition the tenant that's leaving with another tenant whilst on the road. Spent the better part of last month taking care of the unit remotely and dealing with USA corporation tax. Not what I wanted to do. But at least I managed to ensure that income will not dip for the forseable future.

My 6 month backpacking trip turned into 14. Now I am planning another 6 months in Nepal India Myanmar, chasing the buddhist route. This part of my journey is the spiritual journey. Friends everywhere in the worlds now. Invitations to visit everywhere. I don't know how to respond anymore. It is one of the things that I want to achieve, but of course, when I get here, my views on it changes. Affected some of my relatives and friends with my lifestyle, feels some guilt because it is not as wonderful as they think and they will find out soon enough.

At least there is hard deadline for me for the end of my journey now. I will be forced to return in August. one can only push paperworks off for so long


----------



## peterk

Causalien said:


> Friends everywhere in the worlds now. Invitations to visit everywhere. I don't know how to respond anymore. It is one of the things that I want to achieve, *but of course, when I get here, my views on it changes.*


Would you elaborate on your feelings regarding this?


----------



## Causalien

peterk said:


> Would you elaborate on your feelings regarding this?


We've lost track of the fact that friendship requires physical bonding due to social media. I am physically not capable of seeing everyone who wants to see me at least once in a year even if I fly. I am also not the type to manage numerous friendships. It's was a conscious choice and my temperament was molded by it as I grow. Less is more. Focus on a few I'd take bullets for. Less overhead. More chance of making the few things amazing instead of many mediocre ones.


----------



## Causalien

Income remained the same. Tenant actually saved me from a huge repair bill and a lot of time. This year is filled with intangible benefits like this that has no monatery value. I've decided not to raise their rents.

My plan to get to get to Rishikesh has already been delayed by a month. The road to the city that knows no time is a sort of enlightenmnet in itself and prepps the mind plump and ready to b further brainwashed by the babas and yoga instructors at the nd if the journey. I've been stranded in airport for 3 days, came down with food poisoning, flu and been bitten by all sorts of bugs already. I am ready to ask any holy man to save me from this environment. But alas, there's no guru in India. At least nobody who feels more spiritual than my previous teacher: the cult leader.

What India's environment did for me, is advance my meditation training by leaps and bounds. Because I realize that if I cannot grasp and integrate the detachment part of the theory, I will have a miserable time here. Now, I am finally skillful enough to meditate while moving about. I must, otherwise I will not be aboe to keep going. Money? That is the last thing on my mind right now.

Once I get to Rishikesh, I will finally have time to work. Once I find long term lodging and a keyboard with mouse, will be back to do something creative.


----------



## Causalien

Income remained the same.

I had to cut my trip short by a month and come home early. Home for real after 3 years of around the world insanity. I am no longer the same person so it'll be very interesting to see how people respond to another me.

I got what I came to Rishikesh for. The spiritual answer that was waiting for me and the reason I came to india. The city is a no go for digital nomad life though as electricity outages are common and internet connection to western world are often blocked. I can't even fond a keyboard or mouse to buy.

Living is cheap. Ashram, yoga, meditation and food together costs $7 Cdn per day.

I am a bit impatient of the wait. Because in Canada, the infrastructure is there for me to use 100% of my abilities. Here I always feel limited because of the lack of tools and infrastructure.


----------



## Causalien

Back in Vancouver. Living in downtown. This city is great and lots of opportunities.

I figured out that I want to be a chef and translator. These two skills will allow me to work while travelling.


----------



## GalacticPineapple

Causalien said:


> I spent a month in a Vipassana meditation center in Romania.


Do you find it challenging to maintain regular practice? The two hours a day they suggest is daunting to me. Assuming this is the Goenka course.


----------



## Causalien

GalacticPineapple said:


> Do you find it challenging to maintain regular practice? The two hours a day they suggest is daunting to me. Assuming this is the Goenka course.


Yeah I have to abandon the meditation after coming back in Canada as I was running around 16 hours a day catching up on a lot of things. 3 years abroad tend to really mess up life.

Will start it back up after this month ended and I have everything back in order.


----------



## Causalien

Causalien said:


> 9 ~ 5 job: $0
> Part time work: $0
> Internet: $0.00
> Rental: $750
> Government subsidy: $0
> Odd income: $0
> July Income: $750
> 
> Eviction went smoothly in July. Sadly, the good tenant left because of the bad tenant acting out in the end causing collateral damage.
> 
> I now have the full eviction process and court experience under my belt. Travelling have changed me into someone who embraces confrontations.
> 
> [\QUOTE]


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $0
Internet: $0.00
Rental: $270
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $1000
August Income: $1270

The lull between new tenant, old tenant and the first paycheck of a new job. This is perfect example of needing at least 3 months worth of safety cushion.

I tried out Air BNB. Quite interesting. Sadly my place is not in Downtown. Did some last minute check on rules and regulations. Apparently I don't need to change anything in the house if I am providing B&B to at most 2 people.

$1000 is from selling old furniture that previous tenant left abandoned in the garage a very labor intensive job that's not worth the time, but obligated to do to clear room for thenext tenant.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $830.75
Internet: $0.00
Rental: $2700
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $50
September Income: $3580.75

Sigh... Real estate. To keep it would mean about 3 months per year of my life dedicated to managing it. At this point I am really thinking about incorporating it as CRA have asked me to do installment payment now, which is basically the same tax situation as a corporation. Debated the 3 political parties with other entrepreneurs and apparently, NDP will decrease tax for small personal 1 man business to 8%, which is a lot better than the current conservative offer. If there's ever a overpowered tax incentive, this is it. So the decision now is simple. If NDP = incorporate all my income source. If Conservative, stay the course. If Liberals... Reduce income and go back to traveling. The good thing about incorporation is that I will be able to write off all those last minute plane tickets I had to pay to flyback and manage some **** the tenants pulled. 

But to sell off the real estate... I do not believe is the right time. Who would've thought that the Chinese would be moving their money out to Vancouver to store and see it as a store of value when compared to their own stock market and corruption scandals. Further investigated into how the Chinese buys houses and funnels money as well as first hand experience in my hobby job on the spending power of the Chinese led me to realize that HAM spigot is not stopping. Just a quick comparison. A chinese student in their 20s using their parents money will outspend well dressed rich older Canadian in their 40 by a factor of 2. Rich older Canadian in their 40s outspend poor student age Canadians by a factor of 4.


I've under estimated how much physical personal presence changes the outcome of earnings situation. Now that things have quieted down. I can move ahead with exploring a new source of income.


----------



## jaybee

Causalien said:


> 9 ~ 5 job: $0
> Part time work: $830.75
> Internet: $0.00
> Rental: $2700
> Government subsidy: $0
> Odd income: $50
> September Income: $3580.75
> 
> Sigh... Real estate. To keep it would mean about 3 months per year of my life dedicated to managing it. At this point I am really thinking about incorporating it as CRA have asked me to do installment payment now, which is basically the same tax situation as a corporation. Debated the 3 political parties with other entrepreneurs and apparently, NDP will decrease tax for small personal 1 man business to 8%, which is a lot better than the current conservative offer. If there's ever a overpowered tax incentive, this is it. So the decision now is simple. If NDP = incorporate all my income source. If Conservative, stay the course. If Liberals... Reduce income and go back to traveling. The good thing about incorporation is that I will be able to write off all those last minute plane tickets I had to pay to flyback and manage some **** the tenants pulled.
> 
> But to sell off the real estate... I do not believe is the right time. Who would've thought that the Chinese would be moving their money out to Vancouver to store and see it as a store of value when compared to their own stock market and corruption scandals. Further investigated into how the Chinese buys houses and funnels money as well as first hand experience in my hobby job on the spending power of the Chinese led me to realize that HAM spigot is not stopping. Just a quick comparison. A chinese student in their 20s using their parents money will outspend well dressed rich older Canadian in their 40 by a factor of 2. Rich older Canadian in their 40s outspend poor student age Canadians by a factor of 4.
> 
> 
> I've under estimated how much physical personal presence changes the outcome of earnings situation. Now that things have quieted down. I can move ahead with exploring a new source of income.



So, are you just a weirdo, or are you an internet troll. I'm serious.


----------



## Causalien

jaybee said:


> So, are you just a weirdo, or are you an internet troll. I'm serious.


Believe whatever you want.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

>I've heard that trying to manage a rental from a distance can be a real pain. Sounds like you'd concur. Anyone nearby that could be recruited to help with it?
>Lots of individual tax payers submit installment payments, you get used to it. You'd want to look at the pros-cons of whether it is worthwhile to incorporate if that is the main driver. I'm not sure you would be able to deduct your airfare as a travel expense - make sure you confirm that. 
>I like the idea of having alternate plans depending on the outcome of the election. Of course what they say versus what they actually do could be quite different, especially in a minority government. Heaven forbid we end up with a non-confidence vote and are back at the polls within a year


----------



## Causalien

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> >I've heard that trying to manage a rental from a distance can be a real pain. Sounds like you'd concur. Anyone nearby that could be recruited to help with it?
> >Lots of individual tax payers submit installment payments, you get used to it. You'd want to look at the pros-cons of whether it is worthwhile to incorporate if that is the main driver. I'm not sure you would be able to deduct your airfare as a travel expense - make sure you confirm that.
> >I like the idea of having alternate plans depending on the outcome of the election. Of course what they say versus what they actually do could be quite different, especially in a minority government. Heaven forbid we end up with a non-confidence vote and are back at the polls within a year


Yeah. It's best to just terminate contracts with tenants instead of rushing to find a new one while you are away. Vetting tenants for a month still gives me 20% chance of bad tenants. Vetting tenants within a week from a distance have netted me 100% bad tenants so far. Plus people lie. Your neighbor lie, your tenants lie, people who helps you manage lie and the police Hints. It'd be up to you to piece together all the stories and it is a lot easier when you are physically present to read their body language and get police report etc.

Real Estate is an emotional product, so it tend to be easier for people to justify lying. Hiring someone to manage just add that extra layer of cost and slack. For example, I am always able to find a tenant within a month, but a hired hand can never manage to do it in such a short time frame. Then there's costs of hiring the manager which made it a net negative venture and implies I should sell. My property have appreciated by 200%, yet it still will not break even with rent if I hire a property manager, that's how messed up our housing market is. Honestly, I don't think a property manager makes cash flow sense if you have less than 3 buildings. In any case, there are other benefits of having a property, the pain of managing a tenant just never outweight the benefits by enough to cause me to press the "**** all" button.

The first thing I realized about business. Outcome independence. I don't care who wins, I prefer one that cost less to adapt to the new system, but if things don't turn out the way I want, execute the other plans. NDP's small business tax scheme, if enacted, will definitely mean I incorporate everything. I already have my lawyer and accountant picked out for this task.


----------



## GalacticPineapple

jaybee said:


> So, are you just a weirdo, or are you an internet troll. I'm serious.


Causa has some kind of nest egg from a past life so his monthly cashflow posts are a bit misleading. I think this is what you're getting at anyhow.


----------



## Causalien

GalacticPineapple said:


> Causa has some kind of nest egg from a past life so his monthly cashflow posts are a bit misleading. I think this is what you're getting at anyhow.


It's not that misleading. I live completely within the means of my cashflow even when I was travelling. To get an idea, I lived off $1000/month in my younger days and my current expense is within the confines of my part time job income.

If anyone think it's incredulous, then you've probably been spoilt by the comfortable western life.


----------



## peterk

Causalien said:


> I figured out that I want to be a chef and translator. These two skills will allow me to work while travelling.


Interesting thoughts. Does being a chef in a restaurant for short stints (a few months) not pay very well at all though? Especially in non-western countries?

Translation would be useful for sure, but in how many countries? It's certainly not something you can do while traveling *anywhere* unless you know *all* the main languages fluently...

Good on you for continuing to live within your means back in Canada. I am often jealous of your carefree no-roots lifestyle, and hope to try it one day for several months with a leave of absence from my career to see if I like the nomadic way. How old are you again, early 30s?


----------



## Causalien

peterk said:


> Interesting thoughts. Does being a chef in a restaurant for short stints (a few months) not pay very well at all though? Especially in non-western countries?
> 
> Translation would be useful for sure, but in how many countries? It's certainly not something you can do while traveling *anywhere* unless you know *all* the main languages fluently...
> 
> Good on you for continuing to live within your means back in Canada. I am often jealous of your carefree no-roots lifestyle, and hope to try it one day for several months with a leave of absence from my career to see if I like the nomadic way. How old are you again, early 30s?


Translation is something you can do between your main language and secondary language anywhere in the world. You just need Internet. Chef is easy enough. Start as dishwashers and you will soon get promoted to line cook if you show even a modicum of competency. My language situation is alleviated because of the special status of my race (And speaking 4 languages helps). After 1 week they often wants me to go on full time line cook. After 2 weeks working in Canada, the place here wants me to be a supervisor. Competence seeps through your pores and those in management are attuned to seeing it.

Working as a chef in 3rd world countries is not the right way, it basically is minimum wage in that country's cost of living. Most long term travelers migrate. Go to UK or Germany during the winter and get paid highly (UK for pure cash, Germany for social support) then travel in the summer. Living can always be free if you have connections. If you've had a track record, you can get free lodging at most hostels by "volunteer" one day or two to check in people. In the winter time, there's no tourist traffic so it's a win win for both. 

Not going to reveal my age. But I do not have any white hair. 

A lot of my rootless moving is a hatred towards where the current society is headed. Like in Ayan Rand's book, I am going Galt because the competent are forced to subsidize the incompetent in almost every area of life. I do not wish to be part of this scam. Like Galt, I found a company of like minded people who welcomed me in their midst.


----------



## peterk

Causalien said:


> Most long term travelers migrate. Go to UK or Germany during the winter and get paid highly (UK for pure cash, Germany for social support) then travel in the summer.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> A lot of my rootless moving is a hatred towards where the current society is headed. Like in Ayan Rand's book, I am going Galt because the competent are forced to subsidize the incompetent in almost every area of life. I do not wish to be part of this scam. Like Galt, I found a company of like minded people who welcomed me in their midst.


I would have thought it was better to the do opposite? Work in the nice summer in the rich northern countries and then travel south for the other half year when the weather turns?
...
Amen to that. Companies moving their operations overseas is often talked about when discussing too-high-taxes, but just as important is the talented young people who decide to move on as well to other societies that don't vilify them as much. Or, more often, the talented young people simply stop working so hard and give up, resigned to a mediocre life when they could have had a great one if only they had the correct motivations.

Personally I'm hoping within 2-3 more years of working in the oil sands I'll be able to hobble together an exit strategy with a money making ability more similar to yours and to my liking.


----------



## Causalien

Well. South means crossing to Africa. It takes a lot of experience to be able to withstand the harsh environment. To quote quite a few people I met: "I can only handle Morocco for 2 weeks." And Morocco is one of the richer and more stable places. Spain has no work and most Italian are branching out to Germany to find work. That's how bad the job situation is in the south. Unless you mean South as in Australia, which requires a long and expensive flight. If you are white, it is one of the choices as they pay $22 AUD per hour minimum wage on the farm. For the rest of the race on this planet, good luck as you get paid half of that. 

Some wants to travel when everyone is traveling. That's how you meet like minded young people. Winter is mostly for hunkering down. You know, you still need sex when you travel so there's a lot more of that in the poplar locations during summer.

I've contributed, lived and I have had a life. I have done my part and contributed more than most. But once you took the courage to go Galt and experience what I have experienced. You realize that the world you thought you live in is actually different worlds in other people's lives. Then you go to them and experience their world. Part of you become jaded at the injustice that's done to you by your own world. Part of you grow up a bit understanding that there will be other injustices done to you in other worlds. The truth is, even your worthless part is useful in some specific world. Sometimes I get WTF moments because in certain parts of the world, the way I do certain things are worshipped, but because of the way things work here, those are shunned upon.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $1600
Internet: $0.00
Rental: $2700
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
October Income: $4300

Sometimes I hate this part time job as it takes away from my project, but sometimes I love it for the human interaction it brings when I am down. I think it is working as intended to average out the up and downs.

4 months in, life finally started settling down. Things started running smoothly and I have started to improve on their efficiency now. An internet project is picking up and swung from negative to positive. Soon, I will be able to add its net income to the report as it is no longer bleeding capital. I even got time to do meditation now and the moment I started doing the deeper meta meditation. Things in life started turning my way again. I think it has more to do with I am at peace and have enough spare time to do it than the actual meditation itself. But hey, whatever psychological anchor I can get with having my life going smoothly, I will take it. 

Did fall sick at the beginning of the month from running around doing too much. Muay thai, working out, dancing, working to cover a co-worker on vacation. Had to pare it back and remind myself to take things slow. Things happen slowly in life.

Lots of people complain about Vancouver being overpriced for living and young people not being able to establish a new life due to not being able to buy a house. Well, me being here surviving on $1600 on part time is a big middle finger to that theory.


----------



## Taraz

Causalien said:


> Lots of people complain about Vancouver being overpriced for living and young people not being able to establish a new life due to not being able to buy a house. Well, me being here surviving on $1600 on part time is a big middle finger to that theory.


Presumably you're single and childless. Being mobile & able to live cheap is definitely much easier when you're by yourself.


----------



## Causalien

Taraz said:


> Presumably you're single and childless. Being mobile & able to live cheap is definitely much easier when you're by yourself.


Yes, that's why I mentioned young people. As a couple it should be better with two income and splitting task. Having a child is hard everywhere.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $845
Internet: $0.00
Rental: $2700
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
November Income: $3545

Not much to say about the income generation part. The previous trajectory for the new project to be net positive has changed and slowed as the growth curve in revenue changes with a maturing income base. I now expect it to happen around June. i.e. The net income pays off all the investments I put into it. I always uses the more down to earth approach for myself when doing any type of estimation, to keep my lifestyle inflation low.

It is hard on my psyche only getting 3 days per week to work on my own stuff. Really debating the utility of my part time job right now but I cannot reduce it further to only work 3 days per week. I can understand the management as it doesn't make economic sense from the overhead. Where can you find full benefits from doing just 3 days per week of work? My own business experience tells me to stop fantasizing. 

A small win this month as I successfully defended myself in court. Some weight off my shoulder and the end of all the problems that came about because I was away from Canada for 3 years and had no means of taking immediate action. Had a chat with my other globetrotter friends and none had a solution for it. You cannot maintain citizenship in a country while running around the world. I hope one of these days, there will be enough of us that this problem can be solved. Not in my lifetime.


----------



## Causalien

9 ~ 5 job: $0
Part time work: $940
Internet: $0.00
Rental: $2700
Government subsidy: $0
Odd income: $0
December Income: $3640

Holiday season is great. I went through 2 months experiment of complete caffeine free living and got insomnia because of it. Basically, without caffeine, I can only sleep for 4 hours a day. It made me extremely drowsy at 4PM in the afternoon and I had to nap a bit and waste a lot of time. In the end, I decided to continue my life with 1 cup of caffeine per day because I like being productive. 

Then I read about magnesium. Turns out Magnesium helps you sleep and the period that I was caffeine free coincides with the period that I lived without magnesium. I type this as I am munching on carrots with pumpkin seed butter. Maybe my insomnia was caused by lack of magnesium. Either way, life is too painful without caffeine.

One lawsuit for the rental with the previous tenant was won. Dirty little secrets that landlords that don't talk about. I thought about it and the situation I am in with the current tenant and I have decided to end this next year. Even though the income is great. It always seems to rear its ugly head at the most crucial moment of your life. Almost as if everyone is tuned in to the same date that they know they can do the maximum amount of emotional distress in you.

Landlording is not my specialty, I originally got into it to learn. Now I have learned everything I wanted to learn and will be able to pick this back up right away in the future if need be.

2015 is basically purging everything that causes the sinking feeling in my heart and fine tuning my life to allow me to do the things I like most. May even kick this part time job away. I realized that I need a part time job that only requires 3 days of my week with 4 consecutive days off. This is the pre-requiste that I need to be able to work on my current project with a high efficiency. Spreading out 1 on and 1 off doesn't work, it's the amount of consecutive days off that is important. The purge will continue on to 2016.


----------

